
Dating apps need women. Advertisers need diversity. The AI solution: Fake people - rahuldottech
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/01/07/dating-apps-need-women-advertisers-need-diversity-ai-companies-offer-solution-fake-people/
======
thrwaway69
I had a cynical thought about opening a dating app where I will use styleganv2
to generate natural looking pictures, GPT2 for bio and throw in some lstm with
generic conversation structure, apply it to create lot of female users. Since
male users on dating apps are used to not getting replies or hear back often,
they probably won't realize they just swiped a fake profile. Sometime, the bot
will start a conversation and ghost it before you can find out and probably
hire real people to reply humanely for boost so the user has incentive and
illusion of dating app and boost working.

Then I went to bed and forgot about it because that's not what a good person
should be thinking of.

~~~
netsharc
Japan already has fake dogs (Sony Aibo), in this Matrixified future, why not
commercialize fake emotional connections?

~~~
codesternews
I wonder where are we going as a human race?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t8fyiiQVZ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t8fyiiQVZ0)

This is creepy.

~~~
netsharc
I interacted with an Aibo in a Sony showroom in Tokyo, it wowed me at first
but it didn't react to things I tried (like shaking my hand), so I realized
all I was doing was wondering how to interact with it (i.e. feed it the proper
input to generate the output I wanted). So I saw it as just a program, and I
thought after a day I'd probably get bored with it. I'm glad I didn't get
attached to this simulacrum.

------
Cougher
"Along the way, the AI creates an army of what Braun calls “monsters”:
Nightmarish faces pocked with inhuman deformities and surreal mutations."

"The company refers to these mutated creations as “monsters.”"

Given that some of these deformities exist in real life, calling them
"monsters" really gives an idea of what this dehumanizing-as-a-business does
to dehumanize the minds of the creators.

~~~
77544cec
Chill out, I'm one of them, I don't care.

------
downerending
Actually, creepygirl isn't the worst girlfriend I ever had...

